# Any T.N.P Fans?!



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi all have recently been watching a lot of Nutnfancy on YouTube his videos are very well made and very informative I highly recommend them he does everything from 
•Knife Reviews
•Firearm Reviews
•Glove Reviews
•Torch Reviews 
•Shtf videos 
And heaps more he was an Air Force Pilot and has a very good way of talking about things and explaining them!

Some of my favourites are

URBAN SURVIVAL KIT





There is a lot of good info about in these videos!

Cheers guys Cody


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

I think I once watched him compare and contrast the AR15 and the AK-47. He did a logical and thoughtful analysis. Good stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No doubt he is knowledgeable. Since I have satellite internet at the Lodge, his long videos eat up a lot of gigamegas and such.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

He once considered my request to do a product review I posted to his Youtube page.

Sadly I doubt he will be able to make that happen.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

NZHUNTER said:


> Any T.N.P Fans?!


No - I don't have three weeks to watch a video. He would do well to make some Cliff Notes and abridge his videos. Good content but Jeez-Oh-Petes!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I like his videos but as mentioned they tend to be long! Hickok45 still my fav!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hawg, didn't Wolf Boy have the Nut Fancy Pancy channel?


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah definitely need to be able to sit down and have a coffee and something to eat haha they are definitely lengthy


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dude, his vids are so totally hi speed. I get stoked everytime my bro makes a vid. Awesome,Rad,cool is how I would describe the channel and I'm sure he would as well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I like T.N.P. He is very thorough and yes, very long winded. I watch occasionally when he has something of interest.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't know if I get stoked.... but I enjoy him.......when I have ample time to sit a spell.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If you can watch an entire T.N.P. Video, then you are truly a dedicated gunner/prepper. I salute you.

P.S. I like him, too.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Hawg, didn't Wolf Boy have the Nut Fancy Pancy channel?


Yes he did but the vids were so lame we teased him about them and he then either hid them or pulled them down.... What a douche bag he is. Hes a member here too but I think its to rough for his dish pan hands here so he hasn't been around here in a few years.

The funniest one he did was the Michigan bear hunt LMAO what an idiot!

Nutsandfancy is way to long winded. he likes to hear himself talk.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Good guy, smart guy, I learned a lot about firearms from his vids. I am not really into his political, survival etc videos. Not that I disagree, I just think his strength comes in reviewing firearms.


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Cheers for the replies fellas! Yeah love him or hate him does pump out alot if videos a lot of which I like 
The Urban Survival Kit U.S.K 
Has to be my favourite 3 part series! Is a very lengthy series as far as YouTube videos go.
But it is a great watch and I highly recommend it!


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Slippy said:


> No doubt he is knowledgeable. Since I have satellite internet at the Lodge, his long videos eat up a lot of gigamegas and such.


"Gigamegas"
That's funny. Nicely done, Slippy.


----------

